# Hillary Clinton admits she's a robot in an interview!!



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I kid you not!! I just saw this news article.

Hillary Clinton: ?I?m Really Not Even a Human Being? | Vanity Fair

What think you??


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> I kid you not!! I just saw this news article.
> 
> Hillary Clinton: ?I?m Really Not Even a Human Being? | Vanity Fair
> 
> What think you??


What do I think? Just two words.... Vanity Fair.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

As a cyborg she is not eligible to be the President.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cyborg, Kenyan, what difference does it make now?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Cyborgs and robots have useful purposes, Hildabeast does not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If any of you remember the old Six Million Dollar Man TV show there was a storyline where Steve Austin fights a Sasquatch. The Sasquatch turns out to be a robot. I am both a Sasquatch and a robot and I can tell you Hilary is NOT a robot. Hideous demon from hell, yes. But not a robot.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have to say,if she is a robot,somebody had to have "made" her.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James m said:


> I kid you not!! I just saw this news article.
> 
> Hillary Clinton: ?I?m Really Not Even a Human Being? | Vanity Fair
> 
> What think you??


She is far too EVIL to be a robot/cyborg.

She is the *SPAWN OF SATAN*


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

you think when bill is nailing her if he has 2 bags one for him and one for her just incase one breaks? 
she has no emotions like a robot seeing bill cheated how many times and how many women and a monica Lewinsky? 
a real women would be all bonkers after the first time so I agree she has no emotions once so ever just like a robot
her new name should be Robo Hildabeast


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The terminator robots come to mind. There is no way to stop her.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robot? nah, just a used profo. that slicked rolled off, squeezed out and hung on the sink to dry.

Her head never got flushed out, is shows every time her mouth opens.

Her breath still smells of J. Reno's "Y".


----------

